# A pink floyd-ian fantasy, i like to wreck a cheap hotel motel room(the wall movie)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This is the best part oof the movie, i would do the same sometime but people would think im either a mental case or call 911 :lol: 

Whhhat is you a Clocklwork Orange fantasyy on another subject, i recalled Alex my boy giving a lessons to DIM for his bad manner and it'ss funny as hell, the scene were he listen to Beethoven and Dims talk and burried the music, and alex flip out and give a hit whit somesort of bat and says silence, this is Beethoven playing or (pick & choose), i actually sometime would like to do this to my friend when they talk over gesualdo, jeez that sacrilegieous or any classical i like, yet in contrast or paradox im not a violent man, i prone peace.


:tiphat:

What about your own pprivate fantasy aaabout a movie liife of a musician non-cclassical or not fictional or real?, this post should be interresting.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Just don't shave like Bob Geldof


----------

